# Smelling drugs



## Bazzer (16 Nov 2016)

During the warmer months pretty much every journey home I get the smell of marijuana from one or more cars, particularly on my commute through Salford and its suburb Eccles. Now the colder nights are here and car windows are more likely to be closed, I'm still getting it on about 50% of my journeys. 
Anyone else get this on their commute?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2016)

Bazzer said:


> During the warmer months pretty much every journey home I get the smell of marijuana from one or more cars, particularly on my commute through Salford and its suburb Eccles. Now the colder nights are here and car windows are more likely to be closed, I'm still getting it on about 50% of my journeys.
> Anyone else get this on their commute?


Lots. Flatbed Transits are a regular source of backdraft.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Nov 2016)

Seems to split pretty evenly with van drivers and car drivers IME. 
It just struck me more tonight as I had left the environs of Eccles for Flixton and at one point there smell was overpowering.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Nov 2016)

Bazzer said:


> During the warmer months pretty much every journey home I get the smell of marijuana from one or more cars, particularly on my commute through Salford and its suburb Eccles. Now the colder nights are here and car windows are more likely to be closed, I'm still getting it on about 50% of my journeys.
> Anyone else get this on their commute?



Its rampant, but with the chances of being caught at virtually zero what can you expect?

Not just from cars either - there are certain places where it stinks pretty much every time I cycle past.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Nov 2016)

Every time I walk from the office into Sheffield centre I smell it


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Nov 2016)

Bazzer said:


> During the warmer months pretty much every journey home I get the smell of marijuana from one or more cars, particularly on my commute through Salford and its suburb Eccles. Now the colder nights are here and car windows are more likely to be closed, I'm still getting it on about 50% of my journeys.
> Anyone else get this on their commute?


Yeah, in and about Manchester too.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2016)

There's not a week goes by on my commute that I don't smell da spliff man.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

I just mentioned skunk elsewhere (in a dental surgery thread). It seems to be everywhere these days. I am almost as bothered by 'skunk drivers' as I am by 'drunk drivers'. The stoned teenagers hanging about local streets seem barely capable of even speaking, let alone driving safely.

A couple of weeks ago I saw a young couple walking down the road with their small son whizzing along on a micro-scooter in front of them. He hit a bump on the pavement and took a heavy tumble. He burst into tears and was crying for help but his parents didn't react at all and just slowly meandered up towards him. Mum passed a spliff to dad and then the smell of skunk wafted over to my side of the road. I don't care (within reason) what parents get up to once their kids are safely tucked up in bed in the evenings but being stoned stupid in the middle of the day and neglecting your responsibilities ... I felt sorry for the child and wondered what chance he has when he might never even know what it is like to have a clear-thinking parent there 'in the moment' with him!


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2016)

Same here when I was commuting, lots of vans, but all sorts of cars from crap boxes to expensive stuff, to family cars. Every day, multiple times. Usually worse Monday mornings and Friday nights. Boils my wee wee.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Nov 2016)

I didn't think my journey experiences were unique, excepting of course those here who also cycle around Manchester/Salford, but I take comfort, if that is the right word, that others elsehwere in the country experience this too. 
Must admit it does p*** me off, particulalrly when I think what non smelling substances might be in other drivers' bloodstreams.


----------



## Biff600 (16 Nov 2016)

In the summer I was following a couple of lads on MTBs that were clearly smoking some quality weed, it took me nearly 3 miles to get past them !!


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Nov 2016)

Its almost constant in London. Virtually every set of lights give off a smell of gear.

Must be something in the red bulb.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Nov 2016)

I don't smell them, but I do try and inhale given the chance.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Nov 2016)

I'm currently in Amsterdam. Even the tramps smoke it here!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2016)

On a jaunt round Cannock Chase, a couple of chaps were just finishing a spliff before heading down one of the steeper descents there (from the seat at the highest point, for thems that know The Monkey Trail & Follow the Dog.

When I was on London Fields getting ready for the Dun Run, I almost floated away on the smoke as it wafted over me!! 
Even Plod was breathing in deeply to help them get to the end of another gruelling shift


----------



## Dayvo (16 Nov 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm currently in Amsterdam. Even the tramps smoke it here!



Do you need some 'tourist' tips?

http://www.amsterdam.info/coffeeshops/


----------



## steve50 (16 Nov 2016)

It seems to getting accepted as "the normal" thing to do these days, almost everyone you talk to either smokes it or knows someone who smokes it. As above, what people do in the privacy of their own homes is their business but smoking weed in public or whilst in control of a vehicle is imo totally unacceptable. Why should we non smokers of the weed be forced to inhale the dregs of the stoners smoke, i for one find the smell of it revolting.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Why should we non smokers of the weed be forced to inhale the dregs of the stoners smoke, i for one find the smell of it revolting.


I get am immediate headache but I'm sure they won't care


----------



## Biff600 (16 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Do you need some 'tourist' tips?
> 
> http://www.amsterdam.info/coffeeshops/



I spend a considerable time in Amsterdam as part of my job, I don't smoke at all, but the cake shops are brilliant !!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I spend a considerable time in Amsterdam as part of my job, I don't smoke at all, but the cake shops are brilliant !!



Quite! Out of this world, even.


----------



## dim (16 Nov 2016)

it will/should be un banned soon .... we always follow the USA ...

where I used to live in South Africa, it used to grow wild and there were loads of large bushes everywhere


----------



## Dayvo (16 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I spend a considerable time in Amsterdam as part of my job, I don't smoke at all, but the cake shops are brilliant !!



I don't smoke (cigarettes) either, but the bhang lassis in India...!


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I just mentioned skunk elsewhere (in a dental surgery thread). It seems to be everywhere these days. I am almost as bothered by 'skunk drivers' as I am by 'drunk drivers'. The stoned teenagers hanging about local streets seem barely capable of even speaking, let alone driving safely.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I saw a young couple walking down the road with their small son whizzing along on a micro-scooter in front of them. He hit a bump on the pavement and took a heavy tumble. He burst into tears and was crying for help but his parents didn't react at all and just slowly meandered up towards him. Mum passed a spliff to dad and then the smell of skunk wafted over to my side of the road. I don't care (within reason) what parents get up to once their kids are safely tucked up in bed in the evenings but being stoned stupid in the middle of the day and neglecting your responsibilities ... I felt sorry for the child and wondered what chance he has when he might never even know what it is like to have a clear-thinking parent there 'in the moment' with him!


You never knew where you were headed!


----------



## steve50 (16 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE="dim, post: 4558943, member: 48801"*]it will/should be un banned soon .... we always follow the USA *...

where I used to live in South Africa, it used to grow wild and there were loads of large bushes everywhere[/QUOTE]

I sincerely hope not!!
I have personally seen the side effects of misuse of cannabis and its various derivatives, the paranoia caused by prolonged use can be life changing and very debilitating.


----------



## dim (16 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> [QUOTE="dim, post: 4558943, member: 48801"*]it will/should be un banned soon .... we always follow the USA *...
> 
> where I used to live in South Africa, it used to grow wild and there were loads of large bushes everywhere



I sincerely hope not!!
I have personally seen the side effects of misuse of cannabis and its various derivatives, the paranoia caused by prolonged use can be life changing and very debilitating.[/QUOTE]

a lot less harsh than Vodka or red wine or stella .... it's like everything .... use in moderation ... it's been used for thousands of years


----------



## steve50 (16 Nov 2016)

a lot less harsh than Vodka or red wine or stella .... it's like everything .... use in moderation ... *it's been used for thousands of year*s[/QUOTE]

So has opium and heroin, do the same rules apply.?


----------



## dim (16 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> a lot less harsh than Vodka or red wine or stella .... it's like everything .... use in moderation ... *it's been used for thousands of year*s



So has opium and heroin, do the same rules apply.?[/QUOTE]

Yup .... boils down to the fact that you have a choice .... but whichever you choose, don't knock those who choose differently


----------



## captain nemo1701 (16 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I don't smell them, but I do try and inhale given the chance.


Had a couple of guys walking in front of me once up the Railway Path smoking weed. The light breeze blew it in my direction and I felt like I was riding along an aircraft con trail. Funny how Iong it took for me to get past them.....


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

I have nothing against a decent spliff but fark me they are driving and driving around me as bad as drink driving and using a mobile IMO. I have been in the passenger seat wrecked as teenager no way would I want to drive. I recall sitting at the front of traffic lights asking each other how long had we been there and had they been through one phase already. And then couldn't stop laughing. Irresponsible I know but a one off. These people seem to be at it at 6.30am! It was 5 minute journey felt like I had been driven to the coast and back!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Nov 2016)

I got all excited for a minute until I saw the m.


----------



## mr messy (16 Nov 2016)

Seen this thread title and thought "ya dancer! Just what i need!"
Disappointed to find no mention of Vick or Olbas Oil or anything like that.
Oh well my sniffles remain....


----------



## subaqua (16 Nov 2016)

It's not called "smelling" it's called snorting


----------



## Glow worm (16 Nov 2016)

Part of my commute is the 'cyclist's bridge' over the railway line near Cambrdge station and as it's enclosed, you often get a strong whiff of it there. I only wish I knew where they get it from as I could do with a spliff or two myself!


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I got all excited for a minute until I saw the m.





Glow worm said:


> Part of my commute is the 'cyclist's bridge' over the railway line near Cambrdge station and as it's enclosed, you often get a strong whiff of it there. I only wish I knew where they get it from as I could do with a spliff or two myself!



Same here chaps! :-) Don't mix in the right circles anymore :-)


----------



## jay clock (16 Nov 2016)

Am I unusual? I have no idea what it smells like


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

jay clock said:


> Am I unusual? I have no idea what it smells like


Unless you live somewhere truly remote like Antarctica, you almost certainly _DO_ know what it smells like, you just don't know what that smell is! It really is nearly everywhere now and it has a very strong and distinctive smell. Go for a walk in any town centre in the UK with someone who knows it and get them to identify it for you!


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> It seems to getting accepted as "the normal" thing to do these days, almost everyone you talk to either smokes it or knows someone who smokes it. As above, what people do in the privacy of their own homes is their business but smoking weed in public or whilst in control of a vehicle is imo totally unacceptable. Why should we non smokers of the weed be forced to inhale the dregs of the stoners smoke, i for one find the smell of it revolting.



Even worse, these car drivers don't pass the duchies to the left hand side, greedy beggars.


----------



## Profpointy (16 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Unless you live somewhere truly remote like Antarctica, you almost certainly _DO_ know what it smells like, you just don't know what that smell is! It really is nearly everywhere now and it has a very strong and distinctive smell. Go for a walk in any town centre in the UK with someone who knows it and get them to identify it for you!



Although a non smoker, and for that matter a non-toker, I do rather like the smell of, umm , "herbal cigarettes". Unlike tobacco smoke which is filthly stuff. That said, having had the odd puff in my youth it just made me feel dreadfull, but hey ho. I'll stick to beer as that agrees with me, at least on moderate quantities.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2016)

You smoke beer spliffs?


----------



## subaqua (17 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> You smoke beer spliffs?



you can use a flat beer in a bong ...... well you can use a fizzy beer but the results are very different ......


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Nov 2016)

Found a corner of a field in Kent full of the stuff a couple of years ago. The leaves looked familiar so I picked one and took some photos and showed them to a friend who knows this kind of thing and they confirmed it. I still wonder though whether it was commercial hemp that I saw.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Nov 2016)

Plenty down by the canal on my commute, although now it is dark and I use the roads, I don't see them as often. Not out in the mornings.

However my job may involve drugs and alcohol testing, and since drugs stay a lot longer in a bloodstream, I'm loathe to indulge in too much passive inhaling. No doubt someone will reassure me as to the quantities needed to fail a test, but for the moment I'm being a tiny bit careful.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Nov 2016)

Flatbed 10t Scaffolding lorry this morning at 7am, seriously wtf. Apart from driving like it no way would I want to put up scaffolding puffed up?! I saw on the Police programme they now have a roadside mouth swab for Cannabis and Opiates which I was not aware of.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Nov 2016)

my commute is mostly on a segregated cycle/foot path and i get the occasional wiff of weed... usually from lightless hoodies riding no handed. Of course i do the decent thing and keep a safe distance, just far enough to get maximum inhalation without invading bubble space.


----------



## the_mikey (17 Nov 2016)

I don't care that people are smoking it as much but I don't want them in control of vehicles or machinery at the same time, that said, who knows who is off their face on prescription drugs?


----------



## greekonabike (22 Nov 2016)

I've got a theory that 90% of the population is high at any given point and the majority of them are on prescription drugs. The doctors have joined forces with the government to suppress people so they won't start a rebellion. 

GOAB


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Nov 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I've got a theory that 90% of the population is high at any given point and the majority of them are on prescription drugs. The doctors have joined forces with the government to suppress people so they won't start a rebellion.
> 
> GOAB


I'm on prescription drugs and I'm certainly not high. Conspiracy or government incompetence?


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm on prescription drugs and I'm certainly not high. Conspiracy or government incompetence?


Neither, this is what happens when you rely on experts for your medication.


----------



## Jody (22 Nov 2016)

I have no problem with people wanting to smoke weed (responsibly*) and see alchohol as *way* more of a problem for society. Especially in terms of violence, domestic abuse, vandalism, addiction, drain on the NHS, untimely deaths etc But as @ColinJ pointed out not while looking after kids, driving, in public places.

*Unfortunately us Brits don't seem to do resposible consumption


----------



## greekonabike (22 Nov 2016)

Doctors incompetence. 

GOAB


----------



## EasyPeez (15 Dec 2016)

I don't often smell it coming from vehicles but there are definately a couple of grows on my commute - same 2 spots every time, whatever time of day/night.



Andrew_P said:


> I have nothing against a decent spliff but fark me they are driving and driving around me as bad as drink driving and using a mobile IMO





the_mikey said:


> I don't care that people are smoking it as much but I don't want them in control of vehicles or machinery at the same time



They might be toking but remaining within the current limits for cannabis, though...


----------



## hennbell (15 Dec 2016)

I have a family of skunks living along my commute. They often smell like they have "burned one down".


----------



## Jody (15 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> They might be toking but remaining within the current limits for cannabis, though...



Doubt it. The limits are set that low it's just above passive smoking. One or two puffs and you're way over.


----------



## EasyPeez (15 Dec 2016)

Jody said:


> Doubt it. The limits are set that low it's just above passive smoking. One or two puffs and you're way over.


So there is actually a legal limit? Of something that is illegal?! Seems bonkers to me, but what do I know. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> So there is actually a legal limit? Of something that is illegal?! Seems bonkers to me, but what do I know. Thanks for clarifying


I bet you that somebody with decent equipment could detect traces of skunk in my blood. I don't partake of it but pretty much every day I walk past somebody smoking it. If I can smell it, then some of it has got as far as my nose and probably further!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

Does it become a "pot plant" when you grow it in flower pots?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> So there is actually a legal limit? Of something that is illegal?! Seems bonkers to me, but what do I know. Thanks for clarifying


I think that the limit is 2 micrograms per litre of blood. Before 2015, people could drive when stoned without breaking any traffic laws as long as their ability to drive was not impaired.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I think that the limit is 2 micrograms per litre of blood. Before 2015, people could drive when stoned without breaking any traffic laws as long as their ability to drive was not impaired.


Tha's right tha nos
_"If a driver tests positive for having more than 2µg of Delta-9-tetrahydrocannibinol, or THC (the active compound found in cannabis), per 100ml of blood, then this is considered a positive test, and is likely to lead to prosecution. Police can initially test a swab of saliva or sweat at the roadside, and if a positive test is recorded then the driver will be taken to the police station for an evidential test. The evidential test will consist of a blood sample being taken for analysis."_
_
*http://www.forsterdean.co.uk/cannabis-driving-limit/*_


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Tha's right tha nos
> _"If a driver tests positive for having more than 2µg of Delta-9-tetrahydrocannibinol, or THC (the active compound found in cannabis), per 100ml of blood, then this is considered a positive test, and is likely to lead to prosecution. Police can initially test a swab of saliva or sweat at the roadside, and if a positive test is recorded then the driver will be taken to the police station for an evidential test. The evidential test will consist of a blood sample being taken for analysis."
> 
> *http://www.forsterdean.co.uk/cannabis-driving-limit/*_


I saw that website with the " per 100ml" figure but a load of other traffic solicitor firms said "per litre". I've no idea what the law states.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I've got a theory that 90% of the population is high at any given point and the majority of them are on prescription drugs. The doctors have joined forces with the government to suppress people so they won't start a rebellion.
> 
> GOAB



Indeed. My Viagra prescription is keeping me very 'supressed'.


----------



## colly (7 Jan 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Its rampant, but with the chances of being caught at virtually zero what can you expect?
> 
> Not just from cars either - there are certain places where it stinks pretty much every time I cycle past.


Really ? Do you ride past your garden shed often ?


----------



## Trevrev (11 Jan 2017)

I'm always smelling it on my commute......It's nearly as common as people using their phones while driving..
I'm surprised the roads aren't one big car crash!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2017)

What I have noticed these day's are more vaping smells. Rhubarb and Custard seems to be a favourite, Cherry also. Some make so much vapour that it must be impairing the drivers vision.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

Serious amounts of smoke - you can get them in differing amounts of smoke as well. Still smell weed, even sitting in my car following others.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Serious amounts of smoke - you can get them in differing amounts of smoke as well. Still smell weed, even sitting in my car following others.


Thought it was steam, not smoke. That's the "excuse" offered by some using them in No Smoking Areas anyway.


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I saw that website with the " per 100ml" figure but a load of other traffic solicitor firms said "per litre". I've no idea what the law states.


If you believe the Torygraph (and god knows I prefer not to) it's 2µg/L.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...New-drug-driving-rules-am-I-fit-to-drive.html


----------



## Jody (28 Feb 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> If you believe the Torygraph (and god knows I prefer not to) it's 2µg/L.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...New-drug-driving-rules-am-I-fit-to-drive.html



What does that euquate to? 2µg/L for a weed or 10µg/L for coke. Does that mean I can do 5 lines for the equivilent of 1 joint 

They also have Amphetamine down as a prescrition drug. How's that work. I thought it was a clas B drug.


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

Jody said:


> What does that euquate to? 2µg/L for a weed or 10µg/L for coke. Does that mean I can do 5 lines for the equivilent of 1 joint
> 
> They also have Amphetamine down as a prescrition drug. How's that work. I thought it was a clas B drug.


Amphetamine can be used as therapy immediately after a stroke but I'm not sure if "I'm taking it because I had a stroke this morning" will cut it with plod.


----------



## Jody (28 Feb 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Amphetamine can be used as therapy immediately after a stroke but I'm not sure if "I'm taking it because I had a stroke this morning" will cut it with plod.



Don't think I would want Amphetmine at any point never mind after a stroke.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Feb 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> ......cut it with plod.



Is that how you get away with it?


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

BrumJim said:


> Is that how you get away with it?


Just hotbox the police car, sharing is caring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I just mentioned skunk elsewhere (in a dental surgery thread). It seems to be everywhere these days. I am almost as bothered by 'skunk drivers' as I am by 'drunk drivers'. The stoned teenagers hanging about local streets seem barely capable of even speaking, let alone driving safely.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I saw a young couple walking down the road with their small son whizzing along on a micro-scooter in front of them. He hit a bump on the pavement and took a heavy tumble. He burst into tears and was crying for help but his parents didn't react at all and just slowly meandered up towards him. Mum passed a spliff to dad and then the smell of skunk wafted over to my side of the road. I don't care (within reason) what parents get up to once their kids are safely tucked up in bed in the evenings but being stoned stupid in the middle of the day and neglecting your responsibilities ... I felt sorry for the child and wondered what chance he has when he might never even know what it is like to have a clear-thinking parent there 'in the moment' with him!



There is evidence that smoking cannabis as a teen can prevent the development of empathy and an understanding of cause and effect. I wonder if that's an example of it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There is evidence that smoking cannabis as a teen can prevent the development of empathy and an understanding of cause and effect. I wonder if that's an example of it.




No i dont agree.. 
I saw a bloke on the floor the other day. I asked him if he was ok, i think he'd had a heart attack?
He feckin ignored me so i left him to it, misserable sod


----------



## Globalti (2 Jun 2019)

Mrs Gti hangs her wetsuit up in the spare room and when it was new the neoprene smelled very similar to skunk, there may be some molecules that are common to both odours.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Jun 2019)

It's endemic here in Swine-dun. Some of the users are in works vans. I really should start taking numbers, since the employers usually take a dim view of such things (and may have random drugs testing).


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

There's some driving orange coloured work vehicles round here.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Jun 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> It's endemic here in Swine-dun. Some of the users are in works vans. I really should start taking numbers, since the employers usually take a dim view of such things (and may have random drugs testing).


Smoking anything in company vehicles is illegal! I remember when the ban on indoor smoking came in, my firm was sent an information pack by some Government quango, which showed the example signs you were required to stick on the inside of any company owned vehicle.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2019)

Flying Dodo said:


> Smoking anything in company vehicles is illegal! I remember when the ban on indoor smoking came in, my firm was sent an information pack by some Government quango, which showed the example signs you were required to stick on the inside of any company owned vehicle.



No-one gives a ship, be it a fag or a spliff. It's not hard for a couple of coppers to stand on the side of a busy road, and smell the air, and 'direct' drivers to a stop and search.... but, we don't have many cops.... PROBLEM.


----------



## Jody (3 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> Mrs Gti hangs her wetsuit up in the spare room and when it was new the neoprene smelled very similar to skunk, there may be some molecules that are common to both odours.



There is a plant in my parents garden that wreaks of it, and no its not a cannabis plant. Never worked out which one though. Also alcohol free Becks Blue smells strongly of it.


----------



## Globalti (3 Jun 2019)

That'll be because cannabis and hops are related and you will be smelling the hop oil, un-distracted by the smell of ethanol.


----------



## johnnyb47 (3 Jun 2019)

Just yesterday i got a close pass by a passing van, and could smell a trail of cannabis fumes wafting behind it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Passed a recycling lorry parked up at the side of the road earlier. The taste from the cab, when the door was opened was one that stood out.

A driver for the same company was recently involved in an incident where he failed to make the corner. Turning the truck on it's side. Coming to a halt, on its side, just short of some houses.


----------



## hennbell (12 Jun 2019)

They just legalized it here in canada a few months ago. Only smelt it once or twice since


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2019)

While in New York two weeks ago,the streets stink of it.It is a terrible sickly smell.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

Dealers don't car anymore and are quite brazen about it.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

The wonderful College of Policing Ltd tells officers that the smell of cannabis is insufficient grounds for a stop and search. Yep, the only way smell of dope is to be acqhired is to either have it or have been in contact with it, yet the lefties at the CoP are quite happy to tell coppers that is insufficient. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Dealers don't car anymore and are quite brazen about it.


Well at least if they don't car they are taking a responsible approach to alternative transport. Surely that is to be applauded?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well at least if they don't car they are taking a responsible approach to alternative transport. Surely that is to be applauded?



Not really as they operate drive through drug dealing on industrial estates.


----------



## Milo (27 Jul 2019)

Couldn't care less tbh smell does not bother me.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Sep 2019)

passing the end of canal street in manchester is pretty much a daily 'fix' of a whiff of the herby stuff...


----------



## captain nemo1701 (1 Oct 2019)

i'm pretty sure there are a couple of 'dealers benches' on the Bristol Railway Path. Always tend to see stoned youth sitting on them, furtively waiting for a new supply to arrive. A vapour trail of cannabis smoke often wafts gently down the path, can whiff it from 100 yards away, quite impressed by that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2019)

alecstilleyedye said:


> passing the end of canal street in manchester is pretty much a daily 'fix' of a whiff of the herby stuff...



How does the Midland Hotel smell this week?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2019)

i'll let you know next week...


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Oct 2019)

I was waiting for a lift to work this morning when I espied a person on a bike belting along with no hands on the bars. He appeared to be rolling a cigarette, but as he passed the stink of cannabis smoke was rather apparent. 

So he's bowling along, stoned, rolling something up as he goes, around all the school run drivers & kids on bikes, and with no hands on the bars ! 
I can only wish I had such skillz.


----------



## simongt (3 Oct 2019)

I'd rather be forced to follow someone smoking a spliff that a regular ciggy - ! Yak - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I was waiting for a lift to work this morning when I espied a person on a bike belting along with no hands on the bars. He appeared to be rolling a cigarette, but as he passed the stink of cannabis smoke was rather apparent.
> 
> So he's bowling along, stoned, rolling something up as he goes, around all the school run drivers & kids on bikes, and with no hands on the bars !
> I can only wish I had such skillz.



Look on the bright side: He's not driving a car.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How does the Midland Hotel smell this week?


Of money and desperation...


----------



## Rhysito (9 Nov 2019)

There are a number of non-narcotic plants that produce a smell not unlike weed - phylox is the only name that I can remember and probably spelt it wrong.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2019)

I was visiting my daughter in Berlin a couple of years back. Went for a run through a park with an old folks / retirement home next to it. Not only was there a van delivering booze outside, there was the distinct whiff of Moroccan Woodbines. 
I've made a mental note of the address for future reference 😉


----------



## ExpatTyke (24 Nov 2019)

I get a whiff of it on every single commute here in rural Somerset. No common factor, it's as likely to be coming from a new Mercedes or BMW as a beaten up white Transit.


----------

